# Lamelle eingedrückt



## Raphi88 (14. November 2016)

*Lamelle eingedrückt*

Hallo leute habe mir das be quiet Silent  Loop geholt. Es ist meine erste Wasserkühlung. Beim einbau ist mir aber ne kacke passiert. Bin mit den schrauben zieher abgeruscht und hab ne Lamelle eingedrückt.

Hat das jetzt Einfluss auf das Kühlsystem?

ich bin da halt nen totaler anfänger in diesem bereich.


----------



## naruto8073 (14. November 2016)

*AW: Lamelle eingedrückt*

Nicht das man es bemerkt. Mach dir keine Gedanken.


----------



## kühlprofi (15. November 2016)

*AW: Lamelle eingedrückt*

Das ist nur Problematisch wenn du ein "Röhrchen" erwischt hast, wo das Wasser durchläuft und dieses ein Leck hat.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (15. November 2016)

*AW: Lamelle eingedrückt*

Mach mal bitte ein Foto.


----------



## Raphi88 (15. November 2016)

*AW: Lamelle eingedrückt*

so hier das foto




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meph (15. November 2016)

*AW: Lamelle eingedrückt*

Dort fließt kein Wasser,  hast also Glück gehabt


----------



## Raphi88 (15. November 2016)

*AW: Lamelle eingedrückt*

puh zum glück. Also kann ich den Radiator ohne Probleme benützen


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (16. November 2016)

*AW: Lamelle eingedrückt*

Ja das sieht harmlos aus, hab ich mir ehrlich gesagt schlimmer vorgestellt.


----------



## Narbennarr (16. November 2016)

*AW: Lamelle eingedrückt*

Das ist, wie von den anderen schon gesagt, kein Problem. Du kannst versuchen es mit einer Pinzette optisch wieder etwas zu kaschieren. Wenn dich das nicht stört, lass es so


----------

